# Outbacks Are Expensive To Insure!!



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

WOW, sticker shock. Just called the insurance to switch over the insurance from the Fun Finder to the 310BHS...went from $375/yr to $575/yr...first offer was $675/yr but I upped the deductibles to lower it $100. I was not prepared for that huge jump! That's almost as much as our Accord and only a couple hundred shy of the truck. I might have to shop around for a different company.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Shop around as even the $375 from your old trailer would be on the very high side. Once you find a deal float it back by your insurer to see if they will match and if not then move your policy.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

That sound out of site. ours is only 1/2 of that and that is for 1 fiver and a 20' tt. We have it at the same place with our tv and home and boat. With a multi car discount.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Ours is $180 a yr with GMAC--Its been that rate since we bought it. Thats with a $250 in NC----In the winter its $30 cheaper if you call and tell em its in storage. Everything is still covered but towing.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Please check out the Good Sam/GMAC insurance. Their rates are the best I've encountered, plus their RV insurance coverage is specifically designed for RV's. I just paid my premium for my OB (see sig, below) a couple of days ago, it was only $124 for six months!

Here's their customer service number: 800-325-1190


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> WOW, sticker shock. Just called the insurance to switch over the insurance from the Fun Finder to the 310BHS...went from $375/yr to $575/yr...first offer was $675/yr but I upped the deductibles to lower it $100. I was not prepared for that huge jump! That's almost as much as our Accord and only a couple hundred shy of the truck. I might have to shop around for a different company.


We went with Progressive......................What did they put your replacement cost at? List? Also they Over Insure you to the Hill, at least my agent was...........Road side coverage and this & That.........content coverage.....blah,blah blah.......

I personally got rid of most if not all of these Extra's as I already have Good Sam as they provide as good if not better roadside coverage.............and all the content insurance.........the only camper accessory to steal would be the TV......and that's probably only worth 300-400 dollars.........all your personal stuff in there.........needs to be proved it was in there and then they still may give you a hard time...............Big ticket Items like cameras & diamond rings............they want you to list separately anyhow.....and charge you more............ mine was like 580.00 originally and went down to 280.00 +/- after i got them to get rid of all those extra's........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dub,

Those rates do seem really high. I think our 28RS-DS is coming in right around $200/Year. One thing to be very careful of is the replacement value in the event the trailer is totalled. Most auto insurance based policies will only cover market value, and as the long term financing most of us get on our RV's has more in common with your home mortgage than your car payment, that can leave you with a big personal liability covering the difference between market value and what is owed. The insurance companies that focus on RV's have products available that will cover the replacement cost of a new similar unit.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

2008 Fqbhs fifth wheel $360.00 yr through Foremost ins.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I pay just over$600 for my 23rs up here in b.c.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

From the sounds of it some of you are getting hosed. I would call around and shop that price because it's way high. We have all our vehicles, travel trailer and house with the same company maybe that makes the difference.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

$219 / yr with Nationwide for our 32BHDS.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Dub,
> 
> Those rates do seem really high. I think our 28RS-DS is coming in right around $200/Year. One thing to be very careful of is the replacement value in the event the trailer is totalled. Most auto insurance based policies will only cover market value, and as the long term financing most of us get on our RV's has more in common with your home mortgage than your car payment, that can leave you with a big personal liability covering the difference between market value and what is owed. The insurance companies that focus on RV's have products available that will cover the replacement cost of a new similar unit.
> 
> ...


I have to look at mine................but i believe my policy is set to a pre-determined amount.......... you tell them what you want for a totaled replacement value and the actuaries have it figured out to what you pay accordingly..........that is the way it is on my Snowmobile as well. I prefer this method as it actually allows you to compensate for your loan or the changing value do to ....all the other circumstances............replacement value on what i bought substantially discounted this year could be affected adversely when the economy turns around in the second quarter and prices for things go back up......

Anyway you want to make sure you have a policy that you determine replacement value and pay accordingly.....

Also look at what your deductibles are...it paid for me to raise my deductible and have a higher Totaled replacement value, also most auto policies cover the Towed vehicle when in Motion in regards to Accident damage (towing & Break down are another story----).......you really are only talking about what happens to your vehicle sitting still.......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mine is about $120 a year with a $100 deductible and full replacement value.


----------



## newloftowner (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats double what we pay for our new 27 foot Loft. We are with Auto Club. Good luck


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Dub,

We pay like $85 for 6 months on our Outback. We have all of our vehicles and homes insured with the same company which is Motorists Insurance, we have made claims and had no problems at all. Here is the agency contact info:

Carabin Insurance Agency
21 Whittlesey Ave
Norwalk, OH 44857
(419) 668-8164

Ask for Ret and tell them Carey Keen referred you. They saved us a ton of money on all of our insurance needs!!!!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mine is about $120 a year with a $100 deductible and full replacement value.


Please tell me who you're insured with. I believe mine is around $200.00 per year but does not include full replacement just blue book value at time of total loss. My TT is actually a rider on my TV policy, which is what most people have and is much cheaper. All quotes I've gotten for full replacement have been $400.00 or more.

Brad


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW! I WISH I could ge a premium for half of what you guys are reporting. NOT down here in FL. Perfect driving, record, no claims, very good coverage with replacement value - we pay just shy of $600 p/year. It is stored off our residence which I do think makes for a higher rate. I did shop on line at all the major insures, including the Gecko, and no one could beat what I have. I guss FL is just expensive for RVs, too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, I got home from work and just noticed this thread has exploded. I am with Progressive and have been for 8 years going on 9 in April. I have had State Farm and other companies give me quotes for my house and vehicles and no one can touch Progressive. I was really shocked at the almost double price for RV insurance. I'm going to call GMAC, Good Sam, and Geico as well as some of the others you guys have mentioned here. I will let you know what I find. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> Wow, I got home from work and just noticed this thread has exploded. I am with Progressive and have been for 8 years going on 9 in April. I have had State Farm and other companies give me quotes for my house and vehicles and no one can touch Progressive. I was really shocked at the almost double price for RV insurance. I'm going to call GMAC, Good Sam, and Geico as well as some of the others you guys have mentioned here. I will let you know what I find. Thanks for all the replies.


I bet they have a Bunch of added stuff.........i have progressive 247.00/year

Comprehensive/collision Total Loss Replacement Value of 24,500.00 500.00 deductible on both
Fire department service of 1000.00
Emergency Expense 750.00
Vacation Liability 10,000.00

12 month Policy Premium....................

Other things that can add to cost is if it is on a seasonal site......I list my unit as being used less than 30 days a year.........which is pretty accurate for my usage.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I would look into that price. The insurance for my loft is total replacement (even if the book value is say $10k, i would get the amount i paid for the trailer new) and i am $325 a year for that through Progressive.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have everything insured by State Farm. Home, cars and motorcycle. We had our Outback included in the policy, until I called to clarify if we had full replacement value and the answer was "no"...that they had never heard of that before










Turns out that State Farm actually told us that we do not need additional insurance on the Outback. We are covered by the truck's insurance if we're camping or towing, and covered by our home insurance if anything happens while it's parked in the driveway.

We scratched our heads and went...hmmmm, ok...


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I called Geico and they want $358 for the same coverage as Progressive. I called Progressive back and told them this and there was nothing we could eliminate from the policy to make it any cheaper. So I called Geico back and asked about the cars too. Looks like with better coverage at Geico and everything else the same I will be saving $485/yr on the RV and cars...so it's pretty much like I'm not paying for the RV insurance if I go with them.

State Farm couldn't even come close to any of it even with my condo insurance policy and two life policies there...it's a shame because I like them. But money is money and I can buy my slide toppers with that $485!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Good deal.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> We have everything insured by State Farm. Home, cars and motorcycle. We had our Outback included in the policy, until I called to clarify if we had full replacement value and the answer was "no"...that they had never heard of that before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Same here!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Dub said:


> But money is money and I can buy my slide toppers with that $485!


I like the way you think.
Brad


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I also forwarded a quote to my State Farm agent to see if he could compete, but a few years ago he couldn't touch Progressive. Just got a quote from GMAC/Good Sam and they wanted $408 for the outback which is over $200 cheaper, but they wanted wayyy more for the cars. Total additonal cost for all 3 $143. Geico looks like it's coming out ahead. I can't believe I'm switching, been with progressive a loooong time.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow Dub that bill for your Outback is about where our Motorhome is at pricewise with Progressive. I go through AON Recreation Insurance for our quotes, they then farm it out to 3-4 other companies. Progressive (which I personally hate using) came back much lower then the others.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Did you try a local insurance agent...........maybe they have "bundled Discounts".........and have them shop it to a couple............If you are using a local agent......maybe try using a different agent .........might get different results...........


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Well...when running MVRs found out the wife had a ticket in Dec 06 for not updating the registration on her car. That counts as a moving and blows any competitor quotes on my truck and car as high as Progressive. I was able to save $200 by switching just the camper to GMAC/Good Sam. Better coverage too. Next year at this time her ticket will go away and I will reshop for better rates again.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> Well...when running MVRs found out the wife had a ticket in Dec 06 for not updating the registration on her car.


Gotta love how things eventually show up............


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Well...when running MVRs found out the wife had a ticket in Dec 06 for not updating the registration on her car.


Gotta love how things eventually show up............








[/quote]

And she had the nerve to say, "Why is it always MY fault!," insinuating that I had something to do with it. I told her because she was lazy and didn't send in the envelope with her money for a new sticker. She didn't like that answer.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> We have everything insured by State Farm. Home, cars and motorcycle. We had our Outback included in the policy, until I called to clarify if we had full replacement value and the answer was "no"...that they had never heard of that before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Same here!
[/quote]

This sounds like a good great deal!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Turns out that State Farm actually told us that we do not need additional insurance on the Outback. We are covered by the truck's insurance if we're camping or towing, and covered by our home insurance if anything happens while it's parked in the driveway.


I hate to start up the auto add-on vs. RV Policy debate yet again. That said, there are some _*significant *_differences between the three types of policies (Auto-add-on, Separate RV Policy, RV Full-Timer) that need to be pointed out in order to fully answer the original question.

Here are a couple of links to previous discussions on the subject:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...st&p=206994

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...st&p=294007

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Dub said:


> And she had the nerve to say, "Why is it always MY fault!," insinuating that I had something to do with it. I told her because she was lazy and didn't send in the envelope with her money for a new sticker. She didn't like that answer.


Now we know why you got the OB.... A different place to sleep after comments like that!!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Nathan said:


> And she had the nerve to say, "Why is it always MY fault!," insinuating that I had something to do with it. I told her because she was lazy and didn't send in the envelope with her money for a new sticker. She didn't like that answer.


Now we know why you got the OB.... A different place to sleep after comments like that!!!








[/quote]

Nicest doghouse a man could have.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I pay $180 every 6 months with allstate for my 30Bh 5'er.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> And she had the nerve to say, "Why is it always MY fault!," insinuating that I had something to do with it. I told her because she was lazy and didn't send in the envelope with her money for a new sticker. She didn't like that answer.


Now we know why you got the OB.... A different place to sleep after comments like that!!!








[/quote]

Nicest doghouse a man could have.








[/quote]

I prefer to call it Chateau Bow Wow


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

$170/year full coverage with replacement thru Hastings Mutual. Ask'em (your agent) if they include the VASOLINE!!!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We're paying ~$200/year with State Farm.


----------

